

Art Thru Browser Elements  - ilovecomputers
http://www.the389.com/

======
jsharpe
That's very cool. I particularly like the waves of scroll bars
(<http://www.the389.com/works/scrollbars/>) and using checkboxes as pixels
(<http://www.the389.com/works/drops/>).

